# Agar agar



## Slipper lover (May 15, 2017)

U am wondering what brand of agar agar people use for flasking orchids and where to get it


----------



## Slipper lover (May 15, 2017)

I am wondering sorry and thanks to anyone who answers


----------



## Tanner. C (May 15, 2017)

I have had good success with phyto tech platting media. I will sometimes add a little seaweed extract or banana to it too. I'm no expert but that has worked decent for me


----------



## Slipper lover (May 16, 2017)

i looked at the wedsite are the pods that they sell any good and the 25 dollar one is it a pack of 25 or one of the pods


----------



## Slipper lover (May 16, 2017)

There Called culture vessels


----------



## Slipper lover (May 17, 2017)

No I am asking if they are any good though


----------

